# Lets see pictures of your hand calls...



## Eyemakecalls2 (Apr 13, 2011)

Hi Forum,
We gotta see pictures of everybodies calls. What better way than to kick it off. So, here ya go. These are my most recent creations.












I hope you can see these calls. I will also post them on my site. The are double reed Jackrabbit, cottontail and I call it my baby bunny as the third call in the three call picture is a very high piched double reed that is heavy bladed and brings in the cats.


----------



## Eyemakecalls2 (Apr 13, 2011)

Here's one more:







Double reed heavy bladed and ribbed throat on the inside. Nasty Raspy and just right.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

E=MC2 good to see you back ! Nice looking calls you made.


----------



## Eyemakecalls2 (Apr 13, 2011)

Hi YD,
I feel like I was gone forever. Thanks for the "good to see you back" I been working 12 hour days and that is about all I can handle. I eat, shower and Into bed. I am gearing-up this year on the calls. Sold out on ebay. I just made seven more today and three are sold already. (actually the three in the picture.) I have a new call to my line-up; I make a super high pitched little call and it's my "baby bunny". It is a keeper in the line-up. It's murder on the fox and cats. For the most part I sell them for $15.00 each and $6.00 shipping. It is best to buy the three at a time and the shipping is still $6.00


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

X2 on the welcome back EMC2 !!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Eyemakecalls2 said:


> I make a super high pitched little call and it's my "baby bunny". It is a keeper in the line-up. It's murder on the fox and cats. For the most part I sell them for $15.00 each and $6.00 shipping. It is best to buy the three at a time and the shipping is still $6.00


X3 on the welcome back and that sounds like one hell of a deal!


----------



## Eyemakecalls2 (Apr 13, 2011)

Thankx Mattuk and Bones44. Mattuk, that shroom picture would get you a free pass with the mushroom hunters here. Deadly. Oh, kidney failure. Say it with me now. About the prices on my calls, I just want a great product out there that is reasonable priced.


----------



## Eyemakecalls2 (Apr 13, 2011)

OK Guys, I posted some calls on Ebay. I tried to make more but I cracked two in a row. That's why I am selling some singles. The matching calls were not completed due to material failure. I like them thin so they sound just right but I pay the price when making them I blow up about one in fifteen calls and they suually blow when I am half way done. Just type in predator calls wood and there they are. One of the twin pack is my new "Baby Bunny" call. Ultra High pitched. The small size in amazing. When I wear it, I keep checking to see if I lost it.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

They didn't come up for me Jessie.


----------



## Eyemakecalls2 (Apr 13, 2011)

Hi YD, Thanks for the input. I just tried too and same thing. I just posted them and they have the word gunstock walnut in the post so they check it out and then release it. It could tke a while. I even searched the seller : jessiebushjr and nope not yet. That so sucks!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Ebay is quite the scammer. You get charged for a 24 hour day and it sometimes takes an entire day for an auction to show up. I've had that happen to me several times. Good luck.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Eyemakecalls2 said:


> Hi YD, Thanks for the input. I just tried too and same thing. I just posted them and they have the word gunstock walnut in the post so they check it out and then release it. It could tke a while. I even searched the seller : jessiebushjr and nope not yet. That so sucks!


Let me know when they can see daylight again and i'll check them out.


----------



## Yotehntr (Nov 17, 2010)

Nice work eyemakecalls2, I make a few myself! Most of the time I stick with the open reed calls, but will put an enclosed reed together on request to match one of my open reed calls. A few I've put together lately...

Hippo Ivory barrel and toneboard..










Desert Ironwood with a Hippo Ivory bead and Hippo ivory toneboard.










This one is similar to one Don has... it's a Spalted Hackberry barrel with a Buffalo Horn bead and Buffalo Horn toneboard.










Here's one with an Oak burl barrel and an Elk antler bead and antler toneboard.










Here's one of my field grade calls.. Walnut barrel with an antler toneboard..


----------



## Eyemakecalls2 (Apr 13, 2011)

Hell ya! Nice work Brad. Where do you sell them?


----------



## Yotehntr (Nov 17, 2010)

I post them in hunting forums and catch orders for the most part.


----------



## Eyemakecalls2 (Apr 13, 2011)

Oh, ebay posted my calls. type in predator calls wood and they populate now. Thanks for checking them out.


----------



## Eyemakecalls2 (Apr 13, 2011)

I will send you customers. Which forum. What do you have for sale and prices. Really, I got a call yesterday for open reed but I don't make'em. I sent him to Jeff Maiden.


----------



## Yotehntr (Nov 17, 2010)

Thank you EM2, the easiest way for someone to get me is through my home page... just click on my signature line or Click Here >>> http://pwp.att.net/p...upid=383159&ck= There's a prices tab on the right and many pics.... heck folks are welcome to thumb through my photobucket plenty of pics of my calls there... http://s245.photobuc...Yotehntr_album/


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

OH sure Brad ! Post a pic of the Ironwood AFTER Christmas.....


----------



## Yotehntr (Nov 17, 2010)

youngdon said:


> OH sure Brad ! Post a pic of the Ironwood AFTER Christmas.....


LOL! Hey Don that "trade" offer we talked about will always be good bud! I bought a soccer ball sized Desert Ironwood burl this year... embarrassed to tell what I paid for it... I'll sure miss my 1st borne.. LOL (joking) they gave me a deal, but it still hurt! Love the Desert Ironwood... it's one of many I call my favorites... hard to narrow burls down.. regular 'ol Red Oak burl has some stunning figure...

By the way EMC2, I'm afraid I don't have any calls available at this time... if someone would like a call they'll have to let me know what they'd like me to make, and hop on a short waiting list. My apologies for the inconvenience folks!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'mm still trying to fet out to that ranch Brad, I was there once and was about run over with off road idiots. I did call three of them in though. Sorry no pics......


----------

